# How to Post Videos



## rabbithutch (Sep 30, 2013)

How does one go about posting videos on SMF?

I have no problems using the wizard for photos by selecting files from my computer and clicking thru, but the video upload icon only produces markup code, eg, [video][/video].  Does this mean that I have to place any video on a hosting site and provide the URL?  I did a search and checked FAQ but didn't find anything I could understand.

TIA.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 1, 2013)

This is the latest tutorial on embedding videos that I could find. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133617/how-to-embed-a-youtube-video-into-your-post


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you, Alesia!

That is an excellent how-to.  I guess there is no way for me to upload videos from my computer directly (would probably waste too much precious space on the servers anyway so why not let google (YouTube) and vimeo do that.


Now to learn how to Vimeo my vids.

Thank you all.  I have 14 seconds I want to share . . .   consider that a teaser---->  :drool


----------

